# Medela pump question



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Using a Lactina right now and it's doing something weird (I'm trying to relactate)... it was delivered yesterday, and I'm using it with the kit that I already had from when I rented a symphony about 6 weeks ago. It's kind of hiccuping. At the apex of the suck, just as it's releasing, the membrane is kind of "jumping" and it releases suction with a bit of a pop. It feels very weird, and the sound is disconcerting, but I'm not sure it's a problem or how to fix it. I took the whole thing apart and washed it after I figured out it was the membrane, thinking I maybe just hadn't washed it well enough before, and now both membranes are doing it. Has anyone else had this happen? I'm just concerned because it's affecting the suck so it's not nice and even through the cycle. Is it a problem, how can I fix it, or should I just ignore it?


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Using a Lactina right now and it's doing something weird (I'm trying to relactate)... it was delivered yesterday, and I'm using it with the kit that I already had from when I rented a symphony about 6 weeks ago. It's kind of hiccuping. At the apex of the suck, just as it's releasing, the membrane is kind of "jumping" and it releases suction with a bit of a pop. It feels very weird, and the sound is disconcerting, but I'm not sure it's a problem or how to fix it. I took the whole thing apart and washed it after I figured out it was the membrane, thinking I maybe just hadn't washed it well enough before, and now both membranes are doing it. Has anyone else had this happen? I'm just concerned because it's affecting the suck so it's not nice and even through the cycle. Is it a problem, how can I fix it, or should I just ignore it?

Hi Cristeen!

I use the Lactina, but have never used the Symphony. I can verify that what you're described is not usual for the Lactina.

I took a quick look at the Medela and it looks like you need a Symphony to Lactina conversion kit (http://www.medelabreastfeedingus.com...conversion-kit) in order to use the part for the Symphony on a Lactina.

If you have that, my next best guess would be to try new membranes. When my membranes begin to wear out (I've been EPing for 19 months and found that I need new membranes every few months), they occasionally "jump" or get loose and this completely messes with the suction. Switching to new membranes usually fixes it right away.

Feel free to PM if you have more questions about pumping.


----------



## pagodafish (Mar 22, 2009)

PP made great suggestions. I use the pump in style so can't say for sure about your model- when mine starts acting up I change the membranes and things start working properly. Also, I didn't know to handle the membrane gently to avoid stretching or tearing... that has turned out to be useful advice. Do you have a lactation store/LLL group nearby? Maybe someone can take a look for you? That's how I learned that I was too rough on the membranes...


----------



## melon (Sep 16, 2008)

sorry to hijack the thread, but what do you mean about changing the membranes on the PIS? Which parts are the membranes? I have one that is a hand me down, and it could certainly use some love! It's all loud n squeaky, and i doubt it's working to its full potential!
No lactation store or LLL around here that i know of....

edit: i figured it out..it's the little white piece on the yellow piece, that sits in the bottle, right?
changed em....not any difference i can notice.


----------

